# [Kaufberatung]Force Feedback Lenkrad



## motsch_ (24. September 2011)

Hi,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neunen Force Feedback Lenkrad!

Momentane Lage 

Logitech G25
Logitech G27
Fanatec Lenkrad (weiß nicht welches)

Eines von denen wird es werden, nur weiß ich nicht welches!


----------



## Westcoast (24. September 2011)

kannst mal in diesem thread schauen, da wurde es ausdiskutiert:  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...rsche-911-gt3-rs-wheel-clubsport-edition.html


----------



## brennmeister0815 (24. September 2011)

Also ich hab das Lenkrad Fanatec Porsche 911 GT3 RS (Version 2) mit Clubsport-Pedalen + drumherum-Zubehör 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Was Lenkrad + Pedalen anbetrifft:  Riemenantrieb, Firmware, Alcantara-Lenkradbezug, Aluminium-Pedalen aus dem Vollen geschnitzt...  Alles bestens


----------



## watercooled (24. September 2011)

Ganz klar das G27. Die Fanatec wirken etwas billig, obwohl sie das hochwertigste Innenleben haben! Und wo bitte willst du noch ein G25 herkriegen?


----------



## motsch_ (24. September 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Also ich hab das Lenkrad Fanatec Porsche 911 GT3 RS (Version 2) mit Clubsport-Pedalen + drumherum-Zubehör
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hat dein Lenkrad eine H-Schaltung und Sequentiell mit Ganghebel?

Aus welchem Material ist denn das Porsche?
Das G25 ist alles aus Aluminum!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (24. September 2011)

watercooled schrieb:


> Die Fanatec wirken etwas billig, obwohl sie das hochwertigste Innenleben haben!


 
Deine Aussage hätte ich bitte gerne etwas _konkreter_.


----------



## motsch_ (24. September 2011)

Das G25 würde ich auf ebay neu kaufen oder gebraucht!

Was ist der Unterschied vom G25 zum G27?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (24. September 2011)

motsch_ schrieb:


> Hat dein Lenkrad eine H-Schaltung und Sequentiell mit Ganghebel? Aus welchem Material ist denn das Porsche?
> Das G25 ist alles aus Aluminum!


 Im Moment noch das 'Porsche Wheel Shifter Set' - 5-Gang H-Schaltung & Sequentiell. Am Lenkrad selber habe ich die 'ClubSport Shifter Paddles CARBON' 'rangeschraubt. Der Kauf des 'CSR Shifter Sets' ist avisiert. Das _Bessere_ ist des _Guten_ Feind 
Also da die ClubSport Pedalen aus Alu sind, wird die Zockerkurbel _nicht_ aus Buntblech sein...


----------



## motsch_ (24. September 2011)

Pedale für 200 Euro ??

Das ist teurer, als das Lenkrad kosten soll! -> max. 200 Euro!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (24. September 2011)

Qualität hat seinen Preis, aber darüber wurde hier im Forum schon _viel_ geschrieben...


----------



## watercooled (24. September 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Aussage hätte ich bitte gerne etwas konkreter.



Ich hab das Ding mal MM in Österreich gesehen. Ich finde das es etwas billig wirkt. Obwohl ja viel Alu dran ist und der Riemensntrieb echt göttlich ist!

@TE: eBay und G25 neu?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (24. September 2011)

O.K., auf Dich _wirkte_ das Lenkrad "billig". Aus eigener Erfahrung mit dem 911 GT3 RS Version 1 und 2 kann ich sagen, dass der -erste- Eindruck täuschen kann. Die Verarbeitung ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Und wenn's mal was zu bemängeln gibt, der Support bei Fanatec ist vorbildlich!


----------



## watercooled (24. September 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:
			
		

> O.K., auf Dich wirkte das Lenkrad "billig". Aus eigener Erfahrung mit dem 911 GT3 RS Version 1 und 2 kann ich sagen, dass der -erste- Eindruck täuschen kann. Die Verarbeitung ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Und wenn's mal was zu bemängeln gibt, der Support bei Fanatec ist vorbildlich!



Mir fehlt da auch die Erfahrung mit dem Teil. Wenn alles so toll ist wie du es sagst ->


----------



## brennmeister0815 (24. September 2011)

Jup, und was meinen weitere Eigner einer Fanatec-Zockerkurbel?


----------



## Own3r (25. September 2011)

Das Logitech G27 ist eigentlich zu empfehlen, gerade wenn man nicht so viel Geld ausgeben will. Das G25 würde ich jetzt nicht mehr nehmen, da es doch einige Mängel hat, die mit dem G27 behoben wurden.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (25. September 2011)

...bis auf das Zahnradklappern...


----------



## motsch_ (25. September 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:
			
		

> ...bis auf das Zahnradklappern...




Habe gelesen, dass eine ganze Serie der g27 ein Problem mit einem Klackern hat!
Stimmt das? Ist das beim g25 nicht so?

Ich tendiere zwischen dem g25 und dem G27, nur weiß ich nicht ob sich das g27 lohnt für den Preis, oder ob es doch das g25 wird.


----------



## gh0st76 (25. September 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Jup, und was meinen weitere Eigner einer Fanatec-Zockerkurbel?


 
Billig wirken die Fanatec Wheels bestimmt nicht. Wenn man das günstigste nimmt, dann sieht das vielleicht nicht so schick aus wegen der Gummibeschichtung am Lenkradkranz. Aber spätestens ab GT3 RS V2 mit dem Alcantara sieht das G25/27 aus wie Spielzeug. Vor allem da die Fanatec Wheels original Abmessungen haben. Nicht so ein kleiner Durchmesser wie die Logitech Wheels. Das Clubsport Paket gibts ja immer noch bei Fanatec. Ist immer noch teurer als ein G27 aber dafür lohnt sich das. Aber ich Upgrade trotzdem demnächst auf das Clubsport Wheel. Auch wenn ich mit dem GT3 absolut zufrieden bin.

Mich wundert das nur ein wenig. Fanatec bei Media Markt? Fanatec verkauft die eigentlich nur über ihren Shop.


----------



## Own3r (25. September 2011)

Das Zahnradklappern ist bei allen G27 der Fall, da die Schrägverzahnung ein bisschen Spiel hat, welches besonders bei unruhigen FFB anfängt zu klopfen. Das Geräusch ist bei jedem Spiel unterschiedlich (mal da, mal nicht) und mMn nicht störend.


----------



## motsch_ (25. September 2011)

Jetzt tendiere ich zwischen dem G25 und einem Fanatec Porsche, jedoch eher zu einem Porsche!

Welches Porsche Lenkrad hat welche Vor- und Nachteile?


----------



## motsch_ (25. September 2011)

Es wird wohl fast sicher ein Fanatec Wheel mit Clubsport Pedalen werden aber da gibts verschiedene in ganz anderen Preissegmenten:

Porsche 911 Carrera Wheel - EU
Porsche 911 GT2 Wheel - EU
Porsche 911 GT3 RS V2 Wheel - Clubsport edition - EU


Wobei das GT2 Wheel mir dann doch viel zu teuer ist, und wenn ichs im Set nehme, kostets dann auch 500 Euro!

Mein Favorit wäre im Moment das GT3 RS V2 Wheel - Clubsport Edition!

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (25. September 2011)

motsch_ schrieb:


> Mein Favorit wäre im Moment das GT3 RS V2 Wheel - Clubsport Edition! Was haltet ihr davon?


 Kaufen (*->* ClubSportPedals!).
Freuen.
Ganz viel Spaß damit haben.
Fertsch.


----------

